# ANTM: Cycle 13



## caffn8me (Mar 16, 2009)

Unlucky for some, it seems to have started with a riot;

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BBC News* 
_An audition in New York for the TV show America's Next Top Model turned ugly when chaos broke out, leaving six people injured and three arrests._

 
Link to story


----------



## fintia (Mar 16, 2009)

yikes... theres drama already


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 16, 2009)

I saw that tonight!!!! So crazy!! My dh said...see what happens when you get a bunch of pretty women together...of course he listened to NOT one word of the story


----------

